# Lacies, enjoying the sun together!!



## benson (Oct 27, 2008)

Hope you enjoy, we took these on the weekend.
:lol::lol:


----------



## andyscott (Oct 27, 2008)

Fantastic looking Lacies,
The enclosure is outstanding.

I love they way your teasing them with the rabbit hutch in their view LMAO :lol:


----------



## benson (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks andy!!
The rabbit hutch, is really something we just finished making. But it has quail, no bunnies!!!
cheers


----------



## Fiona74 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice looking enclosure. Do you handle them much and how do they go with the outside temps?


----------



## benson (Oct 27, 2008)

My hubby handles them all the time. The bigger one is just over 2 now, and he is very placid, and seems to enjoy a pat. The smaller one is just over 2, and we guess a girl. A little more flighty, but NEVER been agressive. They are both really great. They have only been outside now for a few weeks, and have only just started eating this weekend. I guess it took a while for them to warm up, and get used to their new surroundings.
Cheers


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 27, 2008)

The enclosure is awesome,lacies look like their enjoying the sun,great pictures...


----------



## Fiona74 (Oct 27, 2008)

So do you keep them inside during the cooler months? (Sorry for all the questions but I would love a lacie...but probably never get one)


----------



## aoife (Oct 27, 2008)

looks great!! i'm so jealous!!


----------



## benson (Oct 27, 2008)

*also*

Just one more:lol:


----------



## benson (Oct 27, 2008)

I am dumb, haha, the smaller lacie is just over 1 now
The male is over 5 foot now, they grow SO fast.
They have only been outside a couple of weeks, so have never spent a winter outside.
We will decide by next winter, if we want to heat it, am undecided at the moment. Everyone tells you something different, but I do know a few, round our way, that dont provide any heat outside in the winter.
Any ideas are always greatly accepted!!
:lol::lol:


----------



## Fiona74 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice setup, thanks for that view. Now *I* am jealous!


----------



## benson (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha Dino, dont be jealous, just save your penies!!!:lol:
We picked both of these up, in a chinese container!!! We built all their enclosures, and just got bigger and bigger. (It DOES help that I have a shop freezer, FULL of rodents, chicken and quail!!)
I has been so great to watch these 2 grow, and they have more to go yet!!!
They are my favourite reptiles, 
:lol:


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 27, 2008)

Where did you get the hollow logs?


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 27, 2008)

nice critters you have there Benson ! good set up


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 27, 2008)

andyscott said:


> Fantastic looking Lacies


You realise they're from the same parents as yours? That's what you have to look forward to!


----------



## dodgie (Oct 27, 2008)

That's an awesome enclosure.


----------



## dunno103 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice lacies and enclosure.

I think they are from Sydney stock as were mine (pre amnesty animals) and I never had any heating whatsoever and mine lived outisde all year round. 

I think as long as they are protected from frost and always have a dry place to hide, that they will have no problems. 

Some of our warmer winter days you will see them looking for food, but be sparing only give them what they can quickly digest in winter if anything.


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 27, 2008)

dunno103 said:


> I think they are from Sydney stock as were mine (pre amnesty animals).


 
Any pics of yours, dunno??


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 27, 2008)

Aww cute! They are amazing!


----------



## benson (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I am glad you all like them!!
And crocdoc, I didnt even know you were a member here:lol::lol::lol:
The hollow logs were the hardest to find, but then we found a huge supply.
Its a firewood place, they have heaps of hollow logs, they are also very popular with bird people!!! But 2 large ones were $60-00 dollars!!!
If you need to know the place, let me know!!
Cheers
Toni


----------



## dunno103 (Oct 29, 2008)

*For ST*

Here's one of mine.

excuse the camera phone




btw their names were Cuddles and Snuggles. They are real gumnut babies.


----------



## dunno103 (Oct 29, 2008)

Benson, some birds nest best in hollows, King parrots nest are preferably at least 6 feet long from the hole to the bottom of hollow.

large cockys also have long nesting preferences, it is instinct, not somthing that we will really change in the next 1000 years.


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 29, 2008)

benson said:


> If you need to know the place, let me know!!


 
I think i'm way too far south.

dunno, very nice lacey. It's patterned and coloured just the way i like them!


----------



## Jason (Oct 30, 2008)

very nice lacey, i wish mine was that large, its one yr old now bt still only about 2 feet. i havent been feeding heeps i want to grow her slow and keep her tame. i have to get an avery and a pair though one day.


----------



## leighroyaus (Oct 30, 2008)

how much was it to build your avery? just roughly? if you dont mind
looking at doing something similiar


----------

